# What Would You Do in This Situation?? (Contest)



## I.Kane (Nov 21, 2013)

Okay everyone, time to put your prep-hats on - the Chaos Contest is at hand!
(Win free novel)

You wake up in the morning to sounds of chaos outside. You turn on the TV and find reports of widespread anarchy as a pandemic has broken out all across the country.

Suddenly, there is the sound of pounding on your locked front door. Rushing to it...(read entire entry Chaos Contest & April Update -)


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Don't answer the door, The Jones's sold you out, and waiting around the corner is the FED!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't open the door! I really wonder how many people would be running around if it was a pandemic. I would hope most people would try to stay away from other people fearing they are infected.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Knowing there is a pandemic in progress and chaos outside I would not be opening the door. Anyone that I know who'd possibly knock would know better then to "pound" and expect entry. I'd hand my wife the hi cap 9mm, holster my 1911 and gather the 12 gauge. Knowing the door will likely hold I'm assuming who ever thought of knocking will go away then I can proceed to shelter in and pray I wasn't infected by someone else in the past. My wife and I will watch for signs of illness, gather our bug out preps and wait for nightfall to use night vision and the bug out vehicle to head for the bug out location.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Anyone outside is infected. They will wipe themselves out. Inside is my own personal quarantine. No one gets in. Lock down and hunker in place. Furniture blocks windows and doors. Shut off the HVAC and duct tape the seams and door jambs up. We are going to fall back and seal in as best as possible and not be exposed to outside air. Water is boiled before being consumed.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

If things were fine when I went to bed for there to be major chaos outside overnight something really ****ed up happened. I sure wouldn't answer the door. I wouldn't even make a sound so whoever it was doesn't know I am there. I would toss my 1911 on pretty ****in quick like and grab my Noveske AR and wait to see if they decided to come in. If not, I would put my fiance watching the door and I would start doing some research.

Out here though the only thing movin around would be some cows..


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I would probably put on a mask, make them put on masks and douse themselves in hand sanitizer quarantine them in a plastic barrier-ed off room until I could see if they are infected. No reason to completely lose our humanity, but I would make every effort to protect my family and that may require more hands on deck than what would be readily accessible quickly in that situation.


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

Open your door and if the pathogen is transferable by any type of bodily fluid your toast, family is done . From the time they enter your home it's too late . A touch of the nose, sneeze, cough , spit , between the front door and your plastic clean room ....Game Over . Nope sorry your not coming in until I figure out the incubation period and the lifespan of the pathogen . NO EXCEPTIONS .


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> If things were fine when I went to bed for there to be major chaos outside overnight something really ****ed up happened. I sure wouldn't answer the door. I wouldn't even make a sound so whoever it was doesn't know I am there. I would toss my 1911 on pretty ****in quick like and grab my Noveske AR and wait to see if they decided to come in. If not, I would put my fiance watching the door and I would start doing some research.
> 
> Out here though the only thing movin around would be some cows..


And do not forget getting a band of Silverback gorillas to gang rape whoever was breaking down your door. :lol:

You are all right BK! You crack me up with your honesty. I wish I had the colorful command of the language you do.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Suddenly, there is the sound of pounding on your locked front door. Rushing to it, you peer into the peephole and there standing on your front porch are neighbors of yours which live down the street; a couple and their child. Their kid, who is around eight or nine appeared to be wounded as his parent are help to support him/her. In the background, a car swerves around a few people who seem to be running down the streets while screeching.

They cry out, yelling to you that they just returned from a trip and amid the chaos, crashed their van into their garage, which resulted in their child’s leg becoming injured. They found their front door open, and so didn’t trust going inside. You are on very good terms with these neighbors and they have helped you out before in a tight spot or two, and you figure they have chosen your house for refuge since they know you are better prepared for emergencies.

What do you do?

I'd have to know a few more things such as; Is the neighbor mom a gap tooth liberal mutt? And...You may be on good terms with them but did the neighbor dad borrow some of your tools and never return them? Or...Do they always brag about how good their little All-Star is in baseball but when you see him run or throw a ball you think he is a certified spaz? Does the dad always come over and drink you beer but never invite you over to drink his? Are the sheep and politically correct to the point of voting for oblamer out of fear they would be called racist? Are they always on their cell phones when you see them in the yard on Saturday mornings? Who the hell are they talking to on their stinking cell phones on a Saturday morning when they should be cutting the grass? Are they neighborhood nazi's?

Anyway, regardless of the above questions, I would probably put on my germ free lab suit, open the door and quickly shuttle them down to my basement lab. Once there, I would put a bullet square in the forehead of neighbor dad and let the kid know that he's next if he ****ing doesn't shut the hell up! Then I would put the neighbor mom on the "Mideviel Stretch Rack", (kind of like the one in The Princess Bride) shoot the kid anyway and start up the time machine...Yeah, that's what I would do...


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

If you don't answer the door, they just may assume you are not home and try to break in. Have them stand back from the door, give them medical supplies for their kid's leg, and tell them that you will try to call 911 for all of the good that will do them. Since they helped me out of tight spot or two in the past, I would give them the keys to my wife's car and tell them to get their kid to a hospital or take off to a safer place, just not my place.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Even if the neighbor dad DID invite me over to drink his beer, he is probably serving up PBR, while he is coming to my place and drinking Lagunitas. Furthermore, I heard the neighbor mom is a reptilian shape shifter (and a closet lesbian)! There is NO WAY I am letting them in my house, especially with Captain Tripps running wild in the streets.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good points Inor.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Good points Inor.


Do not encourage him. He's home all week.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

cam19 said:


> i wonder if you have thought this scenario out prior to this thread, maybe it was due to a previous liberal, politically correct neighbor across the street.


Now that you mention it...


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Candy gram....

Pizza delivery.....

Land shark.....


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Give Chuck Norris a call on the RED phone!!


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

I would yell out my window to see who it is if I did not have a working camera showing an image on screen. I would open if it was one of my friends who are aware of health issues but I would ask questions first, depending on the nature of the pathogen. Otherwise, I would just try to find out what the knocker wants and would try to send them on their way without opening the door. If they bust in, well, they'd have been warned not to. I do live in a "make my day" state. ::rambo::


----------



## sepp (Feb 7, 2014)

I live a good distance from a town of any size. Anyways I would look down at door from second floor and assess the threat before dispatching it with the Sig P220. At that point it would be armor up and because of remote locale I could see them coming for miles.


----------



## Vagabond (Jan 14, 2014)

guess I'm SOL. I don't have a tv. then again I don't answer the door in the morning when its being pounded on anyway


----------



## luckyduck2 (Mar 31, 2014)

call kathleen sebelius the women in charge of OBAMACARE


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I would very quickly post a quarentine sign on the door. I think that would be enough of a deterant.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Pistol in get home bag, remove and chamber round. have wife load rest of mags. Then answer door.



MOLON LABE


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I got a gun mother$*cker tell me what the [email protected]$ck is going on now.

I can help but need to know the truth to do it, tell me what is going on and now

If you try to come in by force I'm keeping you out by force.

Now talk and quick.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Id turn on the PA system and play this 



Then I would activate the Bat Button that converts my living room into a fortified bunker and CP with a turret mounted GE minigun


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Id put up one of those ( DANGER EXTREMELY VENOMOUS REPTILES ON PREMISES) sign


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

As someone above stated, I wouldn't even acknowledge being home, until a better assesment has been reached. A broken/injured leg isn't alife and death situation, opening the door, could be. Now, if they tried to oped door, different scenerio.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2014)

I.Kane said:


> Okay everyone, time to put your prep-hats on - the Chaos Contest is at hand!
> (Win free novel)
> 
> You wake up in the morning to sounds of chaos outside. You turn on the TV and find reports of widespread anarchy as a pandemic has broken out all across the country.
> ...


I would cut my arm and wipe some of the blood on my nose and mouth. then i would wet my face and part of my hair to look like sweat. walk to the door coughing very loudly and say the house is infected and for them to let me die alone in peace. if they insist on me opening the door i would pop my head out the window so they could see my appearance. if they still demand entry I would unload on them and leave their body at my front door while i was packing up all my supplies. then id haul ass to the mountains


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

nightshade said:


> I would cut my arm and wipe some of the blood on my nose and mouth. then i would wet my face and part of my hair to look like sweat. walk to the door coughing very loudly and say the house is infected and for them to let me die alone in peace. if they insist on me opening the door i would pop my head out the window so they could see my appearance. if they still demand entry I would unload on them and leave their body at my front door while i was packing up all my supplies. then id haul ass to the mountains


Excellent Nightshade.


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

luckyduck2 said:


> call kathleen sebelius the women in charge of OBAMACARE


nobody could get in ! *lol*


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will said:


> I got a gun mother$*cker tell me what the [email protected]$ck is going on now.
> 
> I can help but need to know the truth to do it, tell me what is going on and now
> 
> ...


Damn Will, that's some intimidating shit right there. I especially like the line; If you try to come in by force I'm keeping you out by force. Good stuff.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Alfred bring me a wild turkey and coke


Gunner's Mate said:


> Id turn on the PA system and play this
> 
> 
> 
> Then I would activate the Bat Button that converts my living room into a fortified bunker and CP with a turret mounted GE minigun


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

^^Enough said ^^


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Damn Will, that's some intimidating shit right there. I especially like the line; If you try to come in by force I'm keeping you out by force. Good stuff.


Here's another line to have handy: "I won't call 911. But if you don't leave me alone, I'll fix it so you will!"


----------

